# Roubaix SL weight



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Kinda curious about something. My brother has the '06 Roubaix SL and his 56cm bike weighs a hair over 16.1 lbs. with pedals and water bottle. It is an aluminum frame with full carbon fork. The bike has carbon cranks and seatpost but everything else is all aluminum. I went to the Fuji website and noticed that they brought back the Roubaix SL. According to the site, the new one weighs 18.4 lbs. Pricewise, the new one is similar in price to the old one and they both have Ultegra gearing. However, the '06 Roubaix SL weighs less than the $8,000, Di2 equipped, carbon fiber Altamira. Can someone explain that?


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

That '06 was a light bike for sure - Bikes Direct had a 06/07/08/09 Motobecane leChamp SL version based on the same frame/spec and it came in at a claimed 15.9. That said not sure why the new one is such a pig.
I have a size large 2010 Fuji SL-1 Pro (c-7 carbon), full Campy Record 10 build that just made it in under 16.5 w/pedals. I'm with you I don't understand how they got that bike so light with a alloy frame and a 1500ish pricepoint.


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

looks like they still have a few framesets BikeIsland.com


----------

